# UV Anlage TMC Proclear Ultima 55 W



## wasserflo (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo in die Runde.
Möchte mich erstmal kurz vorstellen.

Florian 35 Jahre und Naturpool/Schwimmteich Eigenbauer.

Rahmen Daten Pool/Teich

Schwimmbereich 6x11m Wände Beton

Flacher  Bereich 6x6m 1,20 Tief dann abfallend auf 1,80 Tiefe.
Regenerationsbereich 6x6m mit verschiedenen Tiefen und Bepflanzung.
Gesamtvolumen ca.125m³
Bepflanzung haben wir dieses Frühjahrgemacht
Beide Bereiche sind voneinander getrennt und nur mit NG Saugsammler verbunden.
Folie: Grüne 1,5mm EPDM Folie in Schwimm und Regenerationsbereich
Technik: NG Niederspannungspumpe 12000
2x NG Langzeitfilter

Hab da nun mal ne Frage zu OG. UV Anlage.
Ich möchte 2 von den Proclear 55W in Reihe vor die Filter setzen.
Macht das Sinn?
Ich Habe gesehen das bei dem Proclear 110W auch nur 2 Röhren hydraulisch in Reihe geschaltet sind.
Den Vorteil den ich mir hiervon verspreche ist, das ich wenn ich die Schwebealgen los bin immer nur eine UV Anlage laufen lassen muss (Strom sparen und Redundanz).
Momentan haben wir eben noch ziemlich grünes Wasser, da die Pflanzen noch nicht so Groß sind.
Gibt's noch andere Möglichkeiten?
Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange am Tag ich die UV-Anlage laufen lassen muss?

Werde bei Gelegenheit auch noch Bilder hier einstellen.
Für eure Antworten schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß wasserflo


----------



## mitch (15. Juni 2016)

wasserflo schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange am Tag ich die UV-Anlage laufen lassen muss?


Hallo Florian,
24 Stunden sollte die UVC am Tag schon durchgehend laufen, nach wahrscheinlich 2-3 Wochen sind die Schwebealgen "durchsichtig" und du kannst die UV ausschalten
Der filter sollte die Algenreste zeitnah herausfiltern da sonst das spiel wieder von vorne anfängt.



wasserflo schrieb:


> Gibt's noch andere Möglichkeiten?


es gibt auch Tauch UVC - such mal nach "Rota UVC" im netz



wasserflo schrieb:


> Werde bei Gelegenheit auch noch Bilder hier einstellen.


das finden wir alle gut  


na da wünschen wir dir mal viel "durchsichtiges" Wasser


----------



## wasserflo (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo Mitch,

Erstmal Danke für die Antwort.
Von Tauch UVC's hab ich auch schon gehört, gelesen.
Muss aber ehrlich gestehen das ich keine Ahnung habe wie ich den bei mir Integrieren könnte.
Gibt's da irgendwo mal ein Hydraulik-Schema zu sowas?


----------



## teichinteressent (1. Juli 2016)

> Gibt's da irgendwo mal ein Hydraulik-Schema zu sowas?


Schema? Für ins Wasser hängen? :grübel

Ich kenne deine Teichanlage zwar nicht, aber die UVC läßt sich z.B in einer Pumpenkammer unterbringen.


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo Waserfloh.

ich würde die Proclear 55 Watt nicht in Reihe schalten.Ich bin der Meinung dass, das Wasser wenn du die beiden UVC paralell betreibst langsamer durchfließt und so eine bessere Wirkung erziehlt wird. Redundanz hast du so genauso. Solltest du einen Internen Pumpenschacht von NG haben, würde ich von einer Tauch UVC abraten, ich glaube nicht das das Material auf Dauer UV beständig ist.

Die UVC habe ich bei mir mit einem Bypass versehen, so das ich wahlweise auch direkt über die Filter Pumpen kann und Reparatur oder Reinigunsarbeiten durchführen kann ohne die Pumpe abzustellen.

Von Vorteil wäre es auch bei 2 Filtern und 2 UVC auch mit 2 Pumpen zu arbeiten, damit erreichst du auch eine Redundanz der Pumpen, und kannst beide Filterstrecken getrennt betreiben.


----------



## cleo (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo Wasserflioh ,

ich habe einen kleinen Schwimmteich nach Naturagartsystem gebaut.Habe ihn nicht vermörtelt,was ich aber irgentwann noch mache werde.Bei mir war das Wasser auch immer trüb,aber mit dem Proclear 55W ist es rattenscharf klar nach nur 2 wochen geworden.
Ich bereue die Entscheidung mir den Proclear 55W zu kaufen nicht,es lohnt sich.

Cleo


----------

